# John Newton on Controversy - Cleansing the Baptism Debates



## deleteduser99 (Jun 1, 2019)

John Newton, "On Controversy"

I almost think this should be required reading in the PB membership application with a checkbox button that says "I have read, understood, and agree with the substance of the article." I post here in the Baptism forum because this is generally where most of our debates happen. Even outside PB, the baptism debates take on a very heated character in situations where the heat would be far from inevitable, except for the fact that baptism was involved. The heat then travels to the subjects of covenants, children, biblical theology, church membership, and others closely tied to baptism. 

A recent discussion with a brother on this subject has reminded me of this piece by John Newton when advising a friend who was about to take up a publication against an Arminian propagator in his day. We who are zealous are generally not subtle, and we generally think that by being strict, straightforward, or heated in our words that we are doing God a service. 

We may in fact be enemies to God's cause, stifling the discussion, and hardening others and ourselves.

We must discuss, we must dispute, as we cannot afford that any one truth of God's Word be neglected or misunderstood, but the spirit in which it should happen the article speaks for itself.

And I am grateful to the moderators who give their time and wisdom to keep us in a Christian spirit.

Samples:

"If you account [your opponent] a believer, though greatly mistaken in the subject of debate between you, the words of David to Joab concerning Absalom, are very applicable: “Deal gently with him for my sake.” The Lord loves him and bears with him; therefore you must not despise him, or treat him harshly. The Lord bears with you likewise, and expects that you should show tenderness to others, from a sense of the much forgiveness you need yourself. In a little while you will meet in heaven; he will then be dearer to you than the nearest friend you have upon earth is to you now. Anticipate that period in your thoughts; and though you may find it necessary to oppose his errors, view him personally as a kindred soul, with whom you are to be happy in Christ forever."

"And I am afraid there are Calvinists, who, while they account it a proof of their humility, that they are willing in words to debase the creature and to give all the glory of salvation to the Lord, yet know not what manner of spirit they are of. Whatever it be that makes us trust in ourselves that we are comparatively wise or good, so as to treat those with contempt who do not subscribe to our doctrines, or follow our party, is a proof and fruit of a self-righteous spirit. Self-righteousness can feed upon doctrines as well as upon works; and a man may have the heart of a Pharisee, while his head is stored with orthodox notions of the unworthiness of the creature and the riches of free grace. Yea, I would add, the best of men are not wholly free from this leaven; and therefore are too apt to be pleased with such representations as hold up our adversaries to ridicule, and by consequence flatter our own superior judgments."

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 4


----------



## TheOldCourse (Jun 1, 2019)

While I agree particularly with respect to baptism debates amongst brothers here, Newton himself was too moderate and charitable with regard to far more pernicious errors such as Arminianism and even Socinianism. To quote William S. Plummer (19th century American Presbyterian):



> The pious and amiable John Newton made it a rule never to attack error, nor warn his people against it. He said: ‘The best method of defeating heresy is by establishing the truth. One proposes to fill a bushel with tares; now if I can fill it first with wheat, I shall defeat his attempts.’ Surely the truth ought to be abundantly set forth. But this is not sufficient. The human mind is not like a bushel. It may learn much truth and yet go after folly. The effect of Mr. Newton’s practice was unhappy. He was hardly dead till many of his people went far astray. Paul says: “Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all long-suffering and doctrine” (2 Timothy 4:2). The more subtle, bitter, and numerous the foes of the truth are the more fearless and decided should its friends be. The life of truth is more important than the life of any man or any theories
> 
> _FALSE DOCTRINES AND FALSE TEACHERS:
> HOW TO KNOW THEM AND HOW TO TREAT THEM_
> https://www.gracegems.org/Plumer/false_doctrines.htm


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jun 1, 2019)

Regardless of what Brother John Newton's actual practices were, it's hard to argue with the quotes above as written, for nothing there precludes actual rebuke, provided that the rebukes are done in Christian love for the correction of the offender and not his destruction.


----------



## TheOldCourse (Jun 1, 2019)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Regardless of what Brother John Newton's actual practices were, it's hard to argue with the quotes above as written, for nothing there precludes actual rebuke, provided that the rebukes are done in Christian love for the correction of the offender and not his destruction.



Perhaps. Midway through the whole selection posted Newton advises a mildness in public correction that, in my reading, borders on worldly indifference to doctrinal matters. In our own day as in Newton's, the world values people and their autonomy over truth. It's natural for outside onlookers to view our disputes over matters of doctrine as foolish and even meanspirited. This does not mean that we should forsake them.

I admit my thoughts may be colored by currently reading Rutherford's letters and seeing the trouble the high-church Anglican Arminians caused for the faithful in England (Rutherford using such terms as "idol-shepherds", "bastard porters" "those who build their houses and nests on the ashes of mourning Jerusalem", etc.) and knowing that Newton labored alongside many of the same kind a century later and advised the greatest extent of brotherly charity towards them. Newton was in very good repute even among the Arminians, Socianians, high-churchmen, and Methodists. Some view that as a great testament to his godly character. I'm not so certain that this was entirely the case.

The error of contentiousness Newton warns about is very real and certainly common to Calvinists, but as with so many cases there is an opposite error to guard against: a lack of zeal in service to the truth, and that has been a devastating one, particularly in Presbyterian and Reformed churches' disputes with liberalism and Arminianism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 1, 2019)

Maybe I have not been paying enough attention, but I have not seen any debates on baptism (at least not in recent years) get overly vitriolic. Personally, I think that our Baptist brethren are in serious error on this subject, though, to be fair, some of them have done us great service in reminding us of the confessional position that only the elect are really in the covenant of grace, which is a position that too many paedo-baptists were willing to needlessly jettison in order to defend infant baptism. I view that point as a fine example of iron sharpening iron.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jun 1, 2019)

Some explanation is needed.

Yeah it's been quiet on PB in this matter lately, though it hasn't always stayed peaceful when the debate or other related matters come up. Perhaps the very presence of this thread would at least serve to help us make sure we approach discussions in the spirit of 1 Corinthians 13. Without which, no amount of knowledge does good.

That said, I'm a fully convinced Household Baptist, and every error is going to cause harm in some degree or another, and so there should be public polemics to discuss them. You don't usually believe you are wrong until someone says "You're wrong." So, I very much disagree with Newton in his wheat analogy. No truth or error is immaterial, small holes sink great ships. But does that letter ever give reason to proceed cautiously.

And it's not just within the precincts of PuritanBoard. I've been surprised at the harshness of things that have been said outside of these forums. Some of it I think is culture in particular groups.

However, in Newton's defense, it wasn't heavy-handed arguments that got me to rethink, which we are persuaded do the most good. The Spirit led me by the hand rather gently, my wife and I both, wrong as we now say we were. Also, Ted Donnelly's amiable approach to Baptist objections, and Donnelly had my ear because he has attended the Reformed Baptist Pastor's Conference for years, and could say some of his closest friends are those who disagree with him here. Listen to the first message from the baptism series in 2011 for an example.

And in the end, the Prince of Preachers was not Presbyterian, nor is the man whose life work on pastoral theology is recently published, nor are some of the great missionaries of whom the world is not worthy, nor the man who wrote Pilgrim's Progress. We must be careful that when we speak the truth faithfully, that we regard those whom we debate as Christ's, so long as there is no convincing reason to assume they are otherwise. It's infinitely worthy blood that bought them.

Yet for the love of those whom Christ purchased, speak the truth.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## KMK (Jun 2, 2019)

At first glance, I thought the thread title was, "Cleansing the Baptismal Debates." I must admit that I have never seen a debate like that on PB.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 2, 2019)

Yesterday, I read the following extract from John Flavel, which sets forth a balanced approach to theological controversy: John Flavel on faithfulness and prudence when defending the truth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bookslover (Jun 3, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Yesterday, I read the following extract from John Flavel, which sets forth a balanced approach to theological controversy: John Flavel on faithfulness and prudence when defending the truth.



That's a pretty interesting blog you've got there, Daniel. Good work.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------

